# antidepressants



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

I am sinking into depression and finding life difficult to cope with at the minute, I am inbetween treatment cycles. I know and I am able to recognise the signs when I am not coping and sinking lower and lower as have suffered from depression before. (stopped meds -prozac  when started down the infertility investigation route a few years ago as didnt want to affect any chances of it interefering with falling pregnant. ) 
I was wondering if there was any probs taking anti depressants and having treatment. As I dont want to go to gp and ask bout going back on meds if its gonna affect the treatment and chances of a bfp.

thanks 
Tiggs


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tiggerz-Jo,

Sorry to hear you are feeling low just now   You do need to go back and see GP as soon as possible to discuss this with them. Many people remain on anti-depressants during treatment and throughout pregnancy, when clinically necessary, so it is possible to do this. The best thing to do is see GP and discuss the options for treatment that would suit you best and be safest for you during IVF treatment and (hopefully   ) pregnancy.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

